# 3 Red Phrags



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2008)

One is Jason Fischer, one is Rosalie Dixler, and one is Dick Clements. Can you tell the difference? Which one is which???

Color is quite true. I set them side by side to photograph them, so sizes are as per the photo.


----------



## Heather (Feb 14, 2008)

Those are gorgeous but I know if I guess I'll mix it up. Ack! They're all so similar!


----------



## slippertalker (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll take a guess. Left: Rosalie Dixler, Center: Jason Fischer right: Mem.Dick Clements


----------



## Roy (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll go from the left, Dick Clements, Jason Fisher, Rosie Dixler.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2008)

slippertalker got it right! I'm impressed!!!


----------



## Candace (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey, no fair that's what I was going to guess...


----------



## Ernie (Feb 14, 2008)

Yay, besseae hybrids.  Someone's asleep out there. 

-Ernie


----------



## Faan (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't know the difference, but they are all pretty.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 15, 2008)

Very impressive Dot! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice group of phrags!!!

Ramon


----------



## Sangii (Feb 15, 2008)

great group shot ! I love them all !


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 15, 2008)

:clap: LOVE ALL 3 TOGETHER - SO EASY TO COMPARE! :clap:


----------



## toddybear (Feb 15, 2008)

Great set...no problem picking out the Jason Fischer, but the other two are quite close.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2008)

I would have gotten it right! 
 
The Rosalie Dixler is very floriferous though. Well done.


----------



## GuRu (Feb 15, 2008)

Faan said:


> Don't know the difference, but they are all pretty.


Of course they are !!
It's really hard to tell one from the other and it's nearly impossible by the colouration - but the differences are in the shape, size and stance.
Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## Gcroz (Feb 15, 2008)

Great picture!

Fantastic Phrags! Wow!!!!!


----------



## JDY (Feb 15, 2008)

Real nice Dot. Are you guys going to the Dayton Show?
Jon


----------



## lindafrog (Feb 15, 2008)

EXcellent photo of beautifullly grown plants, Congradulations Dot,
Were some of them Frog Pond Phrags Seedlings?

Lindafrog


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2008)

JDY said:


> Real nice Dot. Are you guys going to the Dayton Show?
> Jon


Bill is there -- he has some interesting Paphs. (I bought one)


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2008)

lindafrog said:


> EXcellent photo of beautifullly grown plants, Congradulations Dot,
> Were some of them Frog Pond Phrags Seedlings?
> 
> Lindafrog


Sorry, Linda. None of these. The Rosalie Dixler is from Mid-Michigan Orchids, now defunct. The Dick Clements is a piece of Bill Porter's. And the Jason Fischer is from Heather. Thanks, Heather -- this turned out quite nice.


----------



## Gilda (Feb 16, 2008)

Love those reds !! Perfect for Valentines Day !:clap:


----------

